# How To Determine Glock's Date of Manufacture



## bluewave

I've looked every where I could think of trying to determine if there is a reference or list to determine when your Glock might have been manufactured. I have one Gen 3 and 3 Gen 4 Glocks. Is it possible to determine the dates they were produced? Thanks!


----------



## Cait43

If I am not mistaken Glocks are made in Easy Bake ovens........

https://www.amazon.com/Easy-Bake-Ul...id=1494040962&sr=8-4&keywords=easy+baked+oven


----------



## DJ Niner

bluewave said:


> I've looked every where I could think of trying to determine if there is a reference or list to determine when your Glock might have been manufactured. I have one Gen 3 and 3 Gen 4 Glocks. Is it possible to determine the dates they were produced? Thanks!


Over at GlockTalk.com, there is a discussion thread where users have submitted info on the pistols they own, using the test-fire date on the little brown envelope that used to be included with every pistol as the "born on" date. They have enough data to make a reasonable guess for month and year even if your serial number prefix isn't listed (look at the prefixes before and after yours).

Most of that flow of info stopped after Glock stopped putting the fired case envelopes in the pistol case (as the need for them died when the last state law requiring it was repealed). So, if you don't have a little brown envelope in your pistol case, or you have newer Gen4 models with no envelope, the best thing to do is get a list of your serial numbers and call Glock Customer Service. They can take your serial numbers and give you a month and year of manufacture (or import) for each pistol, and also tell you if any of your pistols has been affected by a recall or needs any technical upgrades.


----------



## Blackhawkman

Shake N Bake an I helped! KnotHead!:smt076


----------



## bluewave

Thank you Sir! Your answer is much appreciated!!


----------



## Blackhawkman

Glock CS is very helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

